
Cybathlon - Tech Championship for people with disabilities - kgarten
http://www.cybathlon.ethz.ch
======
kgarten
attend it yesterday and was inspired and amazed ... We need more of these type
of events, trying to push the limits of tech with competition and
sportsmanship.

